# Visiting From Alaska



## usofthedog (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello, I'm a biologist from Nome Alaska. I'm currently in Texas and headed north to Broken Bow Lake to try to catch some spawning walleye.I'm also hoping to find some morels without getting arrested!

I'll be headed North and West through your state. I would love to find some private land I could look for morels. I would be happy to split whatever I found with the land owner or do some kind of trade. I have a strong back and am good at construction. I can fix about anything. I do knapping (arrowheads, knife blades, etc.) I also have access to some incredible areas of the great state of Alaska!

I tried last spring on my way through Oklahoma, but only nearly got arrested, my truck towed and dog bit! 

First I just found a creek bottom out away from any homes, and pulled off and started walking. Within about 2 minutes I heard radio banter and static. I run back to the truck and sure enough a deputy is there, and tells me, to move it because he just called a tow truck. Wow ok.

I then camp at a state campground and ask the camp host about hunting morels. She gave me an earful about how I wasn't supposed to be taking any natural thing from state land.Ok I can respect that, but about 30 min. later a warden stops at my camp giving me the 3rd degree. He threatened to arrest me for the morels I had stolen from the state of Oklahoma! (apparently the host saw the half dozen or so I had strung up and hanging in the back of my truck, which I found in Texas) Good Golly!

So I did find a few next to the road, which were not very appealing being coated in road grime and vehicle exhaust. And for my troubles I got dog "nipped" and had a couple close calls!

Any advice in this endevor would be greatly appreciated. I'm hoping I was just unlucky last spring. I just want a few morels to cook in my eggs and a few lbs to dry for a taste of spring in the winter!

Thanks


----------



## flatbottomfrank (Mar 27, 2013)

Back your truck up so Alaska plates are not visible. Camp in national forests, wildlife management areas, national rivers, etc... The rangers for these places are more naturalist than cop, and understand about mushroom gathering. Doubtful you find anyone to allow you on their land, unless they don't hunt mushrooms, or they are your relative/friend. Check out areas like Blue Fork, Illinois River.


----------



## usofthedog (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info Frank!

Yeah I know its a longshot asking about private land, especially on a morel forum, but you never know. Last year I did ask at 3 ranches in OK and was shooed away. I reckon if I keep trying I might get lucky. I did get permission to hunt mushrooms, collect flint, camp and fish from a rancher in Texas last year on the first try! He just wanted me to show him how I made the points. Said I was the first one that ever asked permission and that he had run off several people picking up flint amoebas on his propery. 

I have my kayak this year so I'm thinking if nothing else maybe I can paddle along and find some along the banks of the lakes and rivers.


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

Usofthedog, Don't talk to rangers or game wardens God put all things here for man and it wasn't put here for greedy politicians to make up laws to make money off of innocent people. Picking or pinching off the fruiting body of a fungus doesn't harm anything. Politicians make me sick!


----------



## usofthedog (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah Morelseeker. I just hope I don't pick to many and make the pigs go hungry! hehe I've done quite well this past week in eastern OK. Lots of fresh greys and some of the biggest yellows I've ever seen! Happy Dance! WOOP!


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

Good for you usofthedog, YEEHAW


----------

